
Massive lines at food banks grow as some farmers destroy food - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/04/13/farmers-destroy-food-banks-lemon-ctn-vpx.cnn
======
vanniv
All is progressing according to plan.

Hungry people, dependent upon the state for their next meal won't fight back,
even if locked in their houses eternally.

~~~
Fjolsvith
... except those hungry people with guns.

